# Grease for servicing a sealed BB......



## Motozulu (26 Mar 2013)

So I'm slowly learning to service/overhaul my own bike (as I can't afford repeat trips to the LBS )

Due to me monstering my drive train I'm replacing the chain and middle ring and thought I'd give the BB a clean and grease while the cranks are off (shimano octalink BB set). I've got the bits and tools together BUT I'm ashamed to say I have'nt a clue what to grease the threads with....

I've got some bikehut grease from halfrauds which says it is Teflon based and water resistant - will that do? Or do I need anti-sieze? Or what about coppaslip?

It's a bloody minefield this is


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Mar 2013)

Motozulu said:


> I've got some grease which says it is Teflon based and water resistant - will that do?


Yup 

You obviously can't 'service' a sealed BB, but it's good practice to grease the threads during fitting, and the grease you've mentioned will be fine for the job.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2013)

Any grease will do ya.


----------



## AndyPeace (26 Mar 2013)

Motozulu said:


> So I'm slowly learning to service/overhaul my own bike (as I can't afford repeat trips to the LBS )
> 
> Due to me monstering my drive train I'm replacing the chain and middle ring and thought I'd give the BB a clean and grease while the cranks are off (shimano octalink BB set). I've got the bits and tools together BUT I'm ashamed to say I have'nt a clue what to grease the threads with....
> 
> ...


 
Unless there is a problem with it, I'd leave the BB in place. It's a sealed unit so you won't be able to grease the bearings, just the threads where it connects to the bike, the only thing you'll gain from removing and reinstalling it is a bit of practice on what to do once it fails. Though I'm sure any grease will do, the 'proper' grease would be anti-seize grease for the threads only.


----------



## Motozulu (26 Mar 2013)

Yes makes sense - and it was a schoolboy error to say 'servicing a sealed BB' . So I suppose when it starts making grinding/creaking noises I just chuck it and renew it? So no value at all to having it out and cleaning/greasing the threads other than 'practise'?


----------



## AndyPeace (26 Mar 2013)

Motozulu said:


> Yes makes sense - and it was a schoolboy error to say 'servicing a sealed BB' . So I suppose when it starts making grinding/creaking noises I just chuck it and renew it? So no value at all to having it out and cleaning/greasing the threads other than 'practise'?


 
You'll know that your BB is shot as the axle will have lateral movement, and yeah it's just throw and replace . Creaking noises sometimes indicate there's a problem with the installation of the BB and if you experience this, it may be worth removing the BB and reinstalling it. With the right tools and clean threads,etc is easy enough to do and you sound capable enough, but I'd say unless it's causing you grief don't take it off, the threads are tighly sealed and are doing their job!


----------



## Motozulu (26 Mar 2013)

Cheers Andy - good advice.


----------



## Banjo (26 Mar 2013)

Motozulu said:


> Yes makes sense - and it was a schoolboy error to say 'servicing a sealed BB' . So I suppose when it starts making grinding/creaking noises I just chuck it and renew it? So no value at all to having it out and cleaning/greasing the threads other than 'practise'?


It wont make the bearings last longer but taking it out and greasing the threads will make it easier to remove when you really need to. Left long enough it can be almost impossible.


----------



## AndyPeace (26 Mar 2013)

and this is also the reason I'd only use anti-seize grease. Making sure the thread is thinly coated with anti-seize makes removal a much more pleasant task.


----------



## Cubist (27 Mar 2013)

There are certain sealed bbs that can be regreased. I use a fine pick to remove the seal, which gives you access to the bearings. I then use the straw on a can of gt85 to flush out the old grease and a small grease gun loaded with Halfords sticky red bike grease to refill them before replacing the seal. This works on wheel bearings and headsets. The complicated labyrinth seals on some BBs stops this being an option.


----------



## Star Strider (27 Mar 2013)

When I was but a nipper we used to pop the seals off skateboard cartridge bearings so we could oil them as it ran faster than grease, Krytponite wheels even used to come unsealed cartridge bearings at one time.

So yes you can get into cartridge bearings if you need to.


----------



## Motozulu (27 Mar 2013)

Cheers lads - on reflection I'll have a go at greasing the threads as it is practise (I need it and I've bought the removal tool ) plus as you say - when I have to replace it it'll come out as slick as snot.


----------



## Motozulu (29 Mar 2013)

Thanks to your help I've successfully had the BB unit out (its a Shimano BB-ES25) it seems in good nick so I did'nt try to get the seals out (and at only £14 to replace I'll probably never bother) though I was surprised at the crap that had gathered in the frame and around the BB.

Re-greased all threads and it's back in. Not a fan of the rubbishy plastic locking 'nut' on the non- drive side, was worried I'd strip the placcy threads but it eventually went back in - just got too wait for a new chain and chainring nut tool to arrive then I can see how it rolls. Replacing the middle chainring with the chain - the other rings and cassette look fine.

Thanks again.


----------



## Cubist (30 Mar 2013)

See, it's not all a mystery as long as you're patient and methodical. Just a thought, try and remove the chainring bolts without the tool and see how far you get. They usually come undone without it, and a bit of judicious holding can get them back together again without it too. Give it a go.


----------



## Motozulu (30 Mar 2013)

Cheers cubist and yes - given a little thought and research it really is'nt that hard - the correct tools are the key I'd say, as well as patience and method.
Tried to part the middle ring from the large and no go - just spinning, sprayed with a bit of WD - even tried to fashion an ersatz nut holder from the end of a metal tape measure 
Ordered a proper toll from Tweeks in the end - £4.90 including P&P - not worth the struggle at that price.


----------

